# 3M Fast Cut Plus, On DA?



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

How many here use 3m fast cut plus with a dual action polisher?

I have seen people say it isnt suitable for DA, others day its not as effective on a da compared to rotary, but have seen what look like good results from people using it on a DA.

I dont want suggestions on whats better as i already have a bottle of it, which i bought cheap

Thanks All :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

You can use the 3M with a DA but you will work harder and longer compared to using a more versatile product. Fast Cut is an old school 'rocks in a bottle' product and depending on the paint you will probably find quite a lot of polishing marks which may need to be polished out before you use a finishing polish.

Fast Cut is very dusty so either spritz the pad with water or mix in a finishing polish

I know you said you did not want alternative products as you bought the 3M cheaply but my view is you will find life easier with another product which works well with a DA


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Stick the bottle on ebay and buy something that you can finish down with too such as the rupes keramik or koch chemie p2 ( maybe p5)


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Cheers Jackson, I only really plan to use it on harder paints such as german cars, as I have the 3 3m products from the perfect it range but the yellow top I find doesn't cut quiet enough on hard paint


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Personally i would stick with the yelliw top and hit it a couple of times gently rater than rip it down in one hit then refine it twice


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Yellow top doesn't come anywhere close to the cut of fcp I now use fcp xl, granted it's not a single stage product; but on fresh paint or flattened op etc it's a great product. On german cars you will cause marring or swirls with a da I'd think, I still favour menz on german paint finished with ultrafina by 3m. But like many things, if you don't try you will never know! Good luck


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

What menzerna would you recommend for a good cutting ability, as Im going to stick with the yellow and blue top 3m just need a heavy cut to replace the green top it seems


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

Green top fcp is great matey why not try 2 pea size amounts of green top then 2 pea size amounts of blue top.. that way you will have the cut and a long working time. It will finish down really well too thanks to the ultrafina .. If not this is a favourite of mine http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polish/menzerna-1-litre/prod_228.html


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polish/menzerna-1-litre/prod_221.html

That's your other option for extra cut. I'd rather try other pads first though as gritty compounds obviously need more refining


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

The 3m products work fantastically with a rotary. Don't see why they wouldn't work well on a da. I'd just imagine that the fast cut would take longer to work in compared to a rotary. 

Sutty.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sutty 90 said:


> The 3m products work fantastically with a rotary. Don't see why they wouldn't work well on a da. I'd just imagine that the fast cut would take longer to work in compared to a rotary.
> 
> Sutty.


Using a DA does make a big difference, I would _guess_ it is down to the amount of force which can be applied by rotary is much higher than that of a DA. The difference is slightly less with the yellow top and lower still with the blue top but I would still maintain someone will work harder compared to using other products.

I have been assuming we are talking about a DAS6 type DA rather than a Flex, if it is the latter than I would not expect a problem.


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

lowejackson said:


> Using a DA does make a big difference, I would _guess_ it is down to the amount of force which can be applied by rotary is much higher than that of a DA. The difference is slightly less with the yellow top and lower still with the blue top but I would still maintain someone will work harder compared to using other products.
> 
> I have been assuming we are talking about a DAS6 type DA rather than a Flex, if it is the latter than I would not expect a problem.


Yeah ive got a DAS6pro, think ill try the fast cut plus with a bit of ultrfina and see how that goes, if i dont get along with it ill try some menzerna


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

kings.. said:


> Green top fcp is great matey why not try 2 pea size amounts of green top then 2 pea size amounts of blue top.. that way you will have the cut and a long working time. It will finish down really well too thanks to the ultrafina .. If not this is a favourite of mine http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polishing/polish/menzerna-1-litre/prod_228.html


Sounds like a good idea, ill try that mate, Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Been a while since I started this but tested the fast cut plus on the da on the weekend, worked extremely well I think


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## xvfy (May 31, 2014)

what pads did you use?


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Chemical guy hex logic, orange with the fast cut then white to refine with ultrafina


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Big improvement. Might be the pictures but the 3rd one looks as if there is still some marks in the paint


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

What you mean by marks lowe? Swirls or holograms


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

They look like swirls or some kind of deeper marks. Having said that it may well be just the photo. The main thing is are you happy with the results


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

that's the full sized photo, it's only the other halves first car so doesn't need to be perfect, just wanted it tidied up a bit


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

well done... it looks sharp. dont be afraid to work ultrafina for ages, it just gets better and better!!


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Cheers kings, was excellent advice using them two together, was a few holograms after the fast cut but one hit with ultrafina removed them easily


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

When using fast cut, if you're using a polishing pad the holograms can be caused by un-broken down polish. This is why you add the ultrafina to increase working time and refine the finish. I've had very good results with fcp, the new fcp xl is brilliant too.. carry on as you are and your car will look spanking!


----------



## Brett_A3 (Feb 25, 2015)

Ah cheers, when doing the bonnet and wing I didn't notice any, but when doing the door I noticed them but was easy to remove with the ultrafina, it's not my car, it's the other half haha, need to sort my car out properly soon though


----------

